# 9mm for deer



## gma1320 (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone used a 9mm for deer and if so what is a good starting point for ammo.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 10, 2018)

9mm does not have enough muzzle energy to be an effective deer caliber.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 11, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> 9mm does not have enough muzzle energy to be an effective deer caliber.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 11, 2018)

There have been several threads about this.
The general thoughts are that it doesn't have enough power.
However some believe that at short range with good shot placement it would suffice.
Use an expanding bullet of the bonded type so you will get some penetration.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 11, 2018)

gma1320 said:


> Thank you for the reply


I would go with a soft lead nose.
Double lung. Close!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

Would it kill a deer? In the right situation, yes. I've killed a deer with a .22LR. Would I intentionally deer hunt with either round? No. Just not enough juice. In fact, I would probably prefer the .22LR to a 9mm.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 11, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Would it kill a deer? In the right situation, yes. I've killed a deer with a .22LR. Would I intentionally deer hunt with either round? No. Just not enough juice. In fact, I would probably prefer the .22LR to a 9mm.


I heard of a 22 killing a cow in the dark before. ?


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Dec 11, 2018)

C'mon man...this whole mentality of trying to kill a deer with the smallest weapon available is getting absurd.  The 9MM doesn't have the capacity to humanely harvest a deer.  

This is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard of a 22 killing a cow in the dark before. ?


I've seen it kill several 1200 lb. steers and many 300-lb. hogs in the daylight, too. And a 300 lb bear. But-I'm not gonna bear hunt with one, either, though.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 11, 2018)

jfarrell30339 said:


> C'mon man...this whole mentality of trying to kill a deer with the smallest weapon available is getting absurd.  The 9MM doesn't have the capacity to humanely harvest a deer.
> 
> This is just getting ridiculous.


When gov't keeps out of our lives by not specifying every little task you do sometimes get people who will push the limit of common sense. But the freedom of choice for the rest of us is worth this occasionally extream behavior.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not particularly interested in hunting with a 9mm. I have rifles and bows for that. It was more of I've always wondered the answer type of question. More or less I was wondering if I jumped a deer at close range would the gun humanely and ethically take down the animal


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 11, 2018)

It would've alright to finish one off with if you had him down in a creek or something. That's about it.


----------



## ShortMagFan (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m embarrassed to say I tried it the other day. Had an average size doe right under my stand. Glock 19, laser dancing behind her shoulder. She acted hit at the shot and I was expecting a short death sprint. Last I saw of that deer she was running straight up the steepest hill on my land like nothing was wrong. I found blood and tissue but no deer

Not my proudest moment. 

That said, if a 9mm isn’t adequate for a 100 lb deer at less than 20 yards, is it really an effective self defense cartridge on a 200 lb clothed human? I’ve got to think I somehow pulled the shot. A 124 hst in the boiler room at that range should do the job 

That said, I owe the deer better than what I did. I do have a Ruger pc carbine I plan to use on pigs this winter, but pigs are useless vermin as far as I’m concerned


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

ShortMagFan said:


> I’m embarrassed to say I tried it the other day. Had an average size doe right under my stand. Glock 19, laser dancing behind her shoulder. She acted hit at the shot and I was expecting a short death sprint. Last I saw of that deer she was running straight up the steepest hill on my land like nothing was wrong. I found blood and tissue but no deer
> 
> Not my proudest moment.
> 
> ...


Deer are a whole lot tougher than people. I've had deer run 150 yards lung shot with a .300Winmag, and further than that shot through both shoulders and the aorta with a .50 muzzleloader. 

As for the pigs, deer won't generally slice, dice, and julienne you if you wound them. Pigs just might.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 11, 2018)

My father in law used to have 300ac in Webster Co. Me and my brother were riding down to the back 1 night and rode up on a doe badly tangled in a old fence. He walked up and shot her twice behind the shoulder with hollow points. Maybe 3 steps away. She jumped up tore out of the fence and ran off. We trailed blood for less than 50yds and nothing else never found her.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thankfully, I see that many others here have the same thoughts that I have when it comes to having respect for the animal and trying to humanely take care of business.

I just hope that nobody shows up later and wants to kill a deer with a slingshot !!!!!


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Dec 12, 2018)

Lilly001 said:


> When gov't keeps out of our lives by not specifying every little task you do sometimes get people who will push the limit of common sense. But the freedom of choice for the rest of us is worth this occasionally extream behavior.




I agree with you on the govt. interference.  But I also want to make sure that the people are able to give feedback and discourage people from doing things that they "can" do but "shouldn't" do.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thankfully, I see that many others here have the same thoughts that I have when it comes to having respect for the animal and trying to humanely take care of business.
> 
> I just hope that nobody shows up later and wants to kill a deer with a slingshot !!!!!


Chief AJ and his slingbow done beat ya to it


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2018)

gma1320 said:


> Has anyone used a 9mm for deer and if so what is a good starting point for ammo.




Why would you even want to try ????????



Now.....if you were starving and had to do whatever was necessary to eat....and a 9mm was all you had....then have at it.

Otherwise, there are way better choices.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 13, 2018)

Dub said:


> Why would you even want to try ????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See my above post as to why I asked.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I've never hunted with a pistol before and never had any interest it really because I didn't think it made much since till the other day when I jumped a deer walking in about 20 yards away so I wondered if it was possible. I didn't know so I asked before I tried.


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2018)

gma1320 said:


> See my above post as to why I asked.



And you’d already been answered that it was a bad idea.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 13, 2018)

Dub said:


> And you’d already been answered that it was a bad idea.


Duh


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Its all about knowing your guns limitations and your ability! The size of the weapon don't make a man ethical and respectful!


----------



## Tom W. (Dec 17, 2018)

Use a good heavy cast bullet at a close range with a stout load. 

I don't think I'd go hunting specifically with my CZ 75 SP01, but if that's what was with me at the time and the stars were in my favor.....

I DO go with my SRH  .44 mag.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 17, 2018)

My JRC 9mm would kill a deer for sure out to 50 yards with my cast bullets and a lung shot. But why would you want to?


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tom W. said:


> Use a good heavy cast bullet at a close range with a stout load.
> 
> I don't think I'd go hunting specifically with my CZ 75 SP01, but if that's what was with me at the time and the stars were in my favor.....
> 
> I DO go with my SRH  .44 mag.



44 mag will put em down.


----------



## dtala (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaskan Master Guide Phil Shoemaker killed a big Brown Bear in self defense while guiding a couple fishing on an alaskan river. The bear charged at the couple within 10 feet of Phil who shot it as it closed on the couple. First shot to the neck, second to shoulder, then several more as the bear twisted and flailed around at least than 10 FEET. It finally collapsed . The gun? A S&W 9mm loaded with Buffalo Bore cast bullet loads.

Is a 9mm a BEAR defense gun??? THAT day , in Phils capable calm hands, it was.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 28, 2018)

Killed two does once with a Glock 19.  Broke both their necks by shooting them right in the white throat patch.  About 15 yards with 147 gr. Hollow points off the ground.   They seemed pretty convinced it worked as I dragged em out.   Not my everyday gun but it took care of buisness.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 29, 2018)

dtala said:


> Alaskan Master Guide Phil Shoemaker killed a big Brown Bear in self defense while guiding a couple fishing on an alaskan river. The bear charged at the couple within 10 feet of Phil who shot it as it closed on the couple. First shot to the neck, second to shoulder, then several more as the bear twisted and flailed around at least than 10 FEET. It finally collapsed . The gun? A S&W 9mm loaded with Buffalo Bore cast bullet loads.
> 
> Is a 9mm a BEAR defense gun??? THAT day , in Phils capable calm hands, it was.


I saw an old man kill a 350 lb bear dead as a hammer with a .22 short to the earhole, too. I killed a deer with a .22LR once many years ago. When I go deer or bear hunting though, I don't generally tote a .22.


----------



## deerhunter357 (Jan 31, 2019)

Shot placement and penetration is everything . Can you and your cartridge accomplish both every time ? My lower limit is HOT 357 magnum in 140 gr. Or greater !


----------



## flyrod444 (Feb 8, 2019)

This was the world record killed with a single shot 22 back in the 50 s


----------



## pacecars (Feb 8, 2019)

If it was all I had I would use a hard cast bullet and go for a brain shot up close.


----------



## Katalee (Feb 10, 2019)

We have now documented CWD in humans.


----------



## Mark R (Feb 11, 2019)

Georgia used to have a law . 500 ft lbs at 50 yards I think . it eliminated  some of the ignorance . now it just says .22 centerfire expanding . guess somebody may try a .25 acp .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2019)

.22LR or .25ACP is legal for deer here, but I don't see many people toting one to their deer stand.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 11, 2019)

Mark R said:


> Georgia used to have a law . 500 ft lbs at 50 yards I think . it eliminated  some of the ignorance . now it just says .22 centerfire expanding . guess somebody may try a .25 acp .



   That's probably due to our legislators setting those guidelines,   why in the world we allow politicians to set regulations for things most of them know nothing about ?   I'll never understand,,,,    the old laws regarding the use of pistols for deer hunting made more sense to me,,,


----------

